# Soooo, yesterday......



## RemudaOne (Nov 11, 2012)

I went out to check on the sheep as I had just reintegrated a ewe mama and her two month old wether to the main flock in the big pasture on Friday evening. I arrived to find the ewe with the rest of the flock bleating and bleating...... No wether (this one is named Rayne since he's going to stay around indefinitely). My mind started racing, couldn't imagine where he might be so then a picture of our pond flashed into my mind.  OH NO!!!! I take off running across the pasture, the two LGDs are right with me and the entire rest of the flock is running behind us. I am yelling RAYYYYYYYNE!! I'm almost to the pond and expecting to see him floating lifelessly but I glance to the left under some oaks and his head pops up from where he had been sleeping like "Whut, Whut are you yelling for?" I swear..... Give me strength, I could  that ewe for freaking me out! LOL, just another day at the farm.


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh Kristi...the times I've done that with our stupid "little mud pond" that I hate in the pasture....to fine the missing one behind the reeds...sigh...glad he was okay...these critters will speed up the gray hair for sure


----------



## that's*satyrical (Nov 11, 2012)

I have so totally been freaked out by the "sleeping goat" trick before!!! Little terds.... LOL


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Nov 12, 2012)

LOL! Glad you found him safe an sound! Nothin like jump startin the heart right before bedtime!


----------



## secuono (Nov 12, 2012)

My ewes have called with their lambs totally ignoring mom. But then when they got older, the lambs would call their mom's and the mom's refused to tell them where they were. Sheep payback.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 12, 2012)

The whole running across the pasture screaming made me SO glad that neither of our neighbors houses are within sight, lol!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 12, 2012)

Been there! I have a ram who lays down resting his head on his horn wich holds up off the ground. It makes him look bloated and dead. Of course he refuses to move until after I've had mild a panic attack


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 14, 2012)

I totally can relate to you Remuda! I get like that all the time. In fact, I put a hot wire all the way around my pond because I was worried about the lambs falling in. I just couldn't rest thinking about one of them drowning!


----------



## Shelly May (Nov 14, 2012)

You guys crack me up:      when is the last time you ever heard of a sheep drowning?

sheep really hate water, they will drink out of a pond if forced to, but prefer water troths.

but your stories keep me going, almost better then a cup of coffee.


----------



## Kellykidz (Nov 14, 2012)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up:      when is the last time you ever heard of a sheep drowning?
> 
> sheep really hate water, they will drink out of a pond if forced to, but prefer water troths.
> 
> but your stories keep me going, almost better then a cup of coffee.


Good to know!  We have a pond and I let the sheep free range in the afternoon.  I was starting to worry about the sheep going near the pond but they eat the weeds and haven't fallen in yet.


----------



## RemudaOne (Nov 14, 2012)

Shelly May said:
			
		

> You guys crack me up:      when is the last time you ever heard of a sheep drowning?
> 
> sheep really hate water, they will drink out of a pond if forced to, but prefer water troths.
> 
> but your stories keep me going, almost better then a cup of coffee.


Trust me...... If there was ever going to be a first, mine would be it.  Due to the drought, our ponds have a very wide rim of thick sucking mud around them.  Also, this particular wether tends to run full blast with my LGDs....They go into the pond at full speed sometimes so it wouldn't surprise me to see him follow them in there.  He's just a couple months old and still gets the urge for lamb races 

Ive only had sheep for a bout a year and a half so you're right.....LOL, i've never heard of a sheep drowning!


----------



## BrownSheep (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh I know my guys hate water. Ever tried to herd while irrigating?...I should have filmed it. It was beautiful. I've never seen them leap so high.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 14, 2012)

I can't tell you how many times I've seen a sheep floating belly up in my pond...in my mind!


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Yup...me too


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.rgj.com/article/20060106/NEWS10/601060412/UNR-will-investigate-drowning-sheep 
344 drowned sheep.
'Nuff said

LOL


----------



## bonbean01 (Nov 14, 2012)

Well now...I think I want that little pond filled in...the big pond with fish is not in the pasture :/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Nov 14, 2012)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Well now...I think I want that little pond filled in...the big pond with fish is not in the pasture :/


Poor Bon, those sheep died of a flood. I noticed that  after I posted it, 37 cows died in the same field when it flooded in like 1986. I was hoping no one would notice, LOL


----------



## Sheepshape (Nov 15, 2012)

I read somewhere that sheep could swim.....but they don't look ideal for the job! There again, neither does an elephant, but they are excellent swimmers.

My sheep practice the head thrown back and all 4 limbs out straight look which looks exactly like they are dead. I've run over many times to find the sheep looking at me totally disgruntled by the fact that I have disturbed their nap.


----------



## SheepGirl (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't have any standing water around here, but my Lady Gaga has given me mini panic attacks pretty much everyday since she was a month or so old. She lays flat out and looks dead


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok..first off I have to say I had the most hilarious visual in my mind while reading this! I can just imagine you running out, across the field with horror on your face. (I'm not smiling AT you...only WITH you!)  Since Snuggles isn't out on her own just yet, I can't WAIT for her to give me these little heart attacks.  I have had to rush outside and LAUNCH myself over the deck stairs to retrieve an unfortunate bird from the mouth of my Gus! 

SheepGirl - On Tuesday of THIS week...Gus was laying in EXACTLY the same manner for over 30 mins! I kept trying to see if she was breathing (rise/fall of her fur) and couldn't make it out. I didn't want to overreact either...but ultimately I had to call out to her to 'make sure' she hadn't been attacked by one of the neighbors fed up with her barking all night! 

Lady Gaga is absolutely adorable BTW!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 15, 2012)

great picture sheepgirl!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Nov 15, 2012)

lol Sheepgirl! That's too funny!


----------

